# Sinamics S110 - Kommutierungsfehler bei Erstinbetriebnahme



## Stefan1312 (20 März 2014)

Hallo!
Leider bin ich im Bereich der Antriebstechnik ein ziemlicher Anfänger... 
trotzdem muss ich zugeben kommt mir die Fehlermeldung, welche bei der Erstinbetriebnahme meines Einfachpositionierers Sinamics S110 
aufgetaucht ist komisch vor..
Komponenten: Sinamics CU 305 + Power Modul 340 (230V) und ein Servomotor: 1FK7042-5AF71-1UG0
sobald ich über den Starter die Erstinbetriebnahme vornehme und dem Antrieb eine Drehzahl vorgebe bzw Positionierungen durchführe
kommt sofort die Fehlermeldung: Kommutierungswinkel fehlerhaft ? und der Antrieb stoppt nach kurzer Dauer.

ich habe mir bis jz ein paar Antriebsinbetriebnahme sozusagen angesehen, und mir wäre noch nie aufgefallen das jemand diesen Winkel separat einstellen hat müssen? soweit ich informiert bin, wird ja dieser Winkel direkt vom Hersteller eingestellt?
bzw muss man ihn nur selbst einstellen, falls es sich sozusagen um einen Fremdmotor handelt? ( also bei mir kein Siemens Motor)
liege ich in meinen Annahmen richtig? 

ist dieser Fehler bei euch auch schon einmal aufgetaucht? bzw wisst ihr wo der Grund dafür liegen könnte?
und vor allem, wo würdet ihr sagen, sollte ich bei der Fehlerbehebung zuerst nachsehen? 
die Liste voller Hinweise bei Siemens ist doch relativ umfassend.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

mfg Stefan


----------



## zako (20 März 2014)

... ich würde mal den p1752 (?) höher setzen (verdoppeln) - siehe ONLINE- Hilfe.

Hast Du ggf. eine lange Leitungslänge, zumindest ist der Leitungswiderstand zum Ständerwiderstand dominant?


----------



## Stefan1312 (20 März 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... ich würde mal den p1752 (?) höher setzen (verdoppeln) - siehe ONLINE- Hilfe.
> 
> Hast Du ggf. eine lange Leitungslänge, zumindest ist der Leitungswiderstand zum Ständerwiderstand dominant?



ok.. ich versuchs dann gleich einmal 
nein also die Leitungslänge würde ich nicht als dominant ansehen?!! (3m sollten denk ich mal kein Problem sein..)

mfg


----------



## zako (20 März 2014)

... beschleunigst Du nahe der Drehmomentgrenze?
Ggf. mal Stromregler  -kp    p1715 (?)   um 20% reduzieren - der S110 hat ja nicht soviel Performance wie der S120.

Hast Du mal den Frequenzgang des Drehzahlregelkreises aufgenommen -  vielleicht regst Du irgendwo eine Resonanzfrequenz an?
Zum Test mal Drehzahlregler- kp z.B. um 20% reduzieren.

Ggf. mal beim EPos die Ruckbegrenzung aktivieren - ich würde mal den Wert der Beschleunigung mal Faktor 20 als Ruck eintragen (entspricht Ruckzeit von 50ms - tut normallerweise nicht weh und man fährt schön verrundet los).
Je nach Auflösung auch mal einen Lagesollwertfilter beim Lageregler in dieser Höhe eintragen - falls mit Drehzahlvorsteuerung gefahren wird.

Also das sind nur ein Paar Tipps ohne Garantie.


----------



## Stefan1312 (20 März 2014)

zako schrieb:


> ... beschleunigst Du nahe der Drehmomentgrenze?
> Ggf. mal Stromregler  -kp    p1715 (?)   um 20% reduzieren - der S110 hat ja nicht soviel Performance wie der S120.
> 
> Hast Du mal den Frequenzgang des Drehzahlregelkreises aufgenommen -  vielleicht regst Du irgendwo eine Resonanzfrequenz an?
> ...



Danke für die schnelle Antwort... 
also ich wollte soeben den Parameter 1752 über das BOP20 eingeben? so hast du`s gemeint oder? nur verstehe ich nicht, warum ich den Parameter nicht finde... die Zugriffsstufe habe ich auf 3 gestellt ( p003.. was mir hier komisch vorkam ist, das die zugriffsstufen bis 4 gehen sollten:von Standard bis Service) ich aber bis zu 9 stufen auswählen kann? ja und nachdem ich diesen Parameter P003 auf 3 gestellt habe, sollte nun der Parameter 1752 auftauchen.. komischer Weise ist er aber nicht sichtbar... kann man diesen vl auch auf einem anderen Weg verändern?
mfg Stefan


----------



## Draco Malfoy (21 März 2014)

Verwendest Du neben den Siemens Antrieben auch Siemens Kabel ??
Wenn nicht - als erstes 2 Phasen am Antrieb vertauschen !!
Als zweites - wenn nicht hilft - zunächst mal zurücktauschen, und dann richtige Kommutierungsoffset-Ermittlungsmethode wählen (3+4. Harmonische) und den Kommutierungsstrom heraufsetzen (20A beispielsweise) !!


----------



## Superkater (21 März 2014)

Hallo Stefan1312,

der Servomotor 1FK7042-5AF71-1UG0 kann leider nicht mit einem 230V PM340 betrieben werden, weil die Motorbemessungsspannung zu hoch ist. Dieser Servo ist für 400VAC Netz geeignet aber nicht für einphasige 230VAC Netze. Für ein 230VAC Netz musst du einen 1FK7042-2AF21-1UG0 einsetzen.


----------



## zako (22 März 2014)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> ...also ich wollte soeben den Parameter 1752 über das BOP20 eingeben...



Willst Du alles über BOP einstellen - ich würde hier schon mit dem STARTER arbeiten. 
Ich würde mal über die Steuertafel über reine Drehzahlsollwertvorgabe verfahren. Man kann zuvor auch mal den P1300 = 20 (Drehzahlregelung ohne Geber) stellen. Dann den Drehzahlistwert des Motorgebers r61 beobachten. Falls der r61 anders Vorzeichen zum Drehzahlsollwert hat, dann hättest Du die Motorphasen falsch angeschlossen, falls r61 ungefähr 0 bleibt, dann handelt es sich wohl um einen Verdrahtungsfehler (falscher Motorgeber), wenn der Drehzahlbetrag nicht passt, ist es wohl eine falsche Geberstrichzahl oder Polpaarzahl des Motors.

Der Motor muss am Leistungsteil betreibbar sein, auch wenn er für ein 400V 3AC Netz vorgesehen wäre.
Bei 230V  AC hat man weniger Zwischenkreisspannung und der Feldschwächeinsetzpunkt (und somit die Spannungsgrenzkennlinie) verschiebt sich hin zu kleineren Drehzahlen. Kennzahlen sind neber der Motorbemessungsspannung p304 (?) auch der Feldschwächeinsetzpunkt p3xx  bei  Zwischenkreisspannung Uzk = 600V DC.


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 März 2014)

Also ich habe nun die Drehzahlregelung des Motors ohne Geber betrieben und der Motor 
läuft ohne Probleme an. der Wert r61 hat ungefähr den selben Wert wie der Sollwert. sollte also auch passen.
aber sobald ich den Motor wieder mit Geber betreibe kommt es wieder zu dem Kommutierungsfehler?

das komische daran ist nur, dass ich mit dem 2. Servo den ich verwende genau das selbe Problem bei diesem Umrichter habe.
die Frage ist nur, was kann ich noch versuchen um eventuelle Parametrierungsfehler meiner seits auszuschließen?

momentan habe ich so das Gefühl das einfach die Geberauswertung ( also die CU ) kaputt ist??? könnt ich hier mit meiner Ahnnahme richtig liegen?
oder könnte es womöglich auch am Power Modul selbst liegen? bzw an falsch eingestellten Parametern?..
mfg


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 März 2014)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Also ich habe nun die Drehzahlregelung des Motors ohne Geber betrieben und der Motor
> läuft ohne Probleme an. der Wert r61 hat ungefähr den selben Wert wie der Sollwert. sollte also auch passen.
> aber sobald ich den Motor wieder mit Geber betreibe kommt es wieder zu dem Kommutierungsfehler?
> 
> ...


Zwei Phasen am Motor tauschen, zwei Phasen am Motor tauschen, zwei Phasen am Motor tauschen!! Ggf. Gebersinninvertierung prüfen! Ich wette um eine halbe Kiste Beer daß das Problem dadurch behoben ist. Bevor man sich irgendwelche lange realitätsferne Szenarien ausdenkt!!


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 März 2014)

Mal nebenher gefragt, liest Du überhaupt was man Dir schreibt ? Steht doch oben schon fast alles.


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 März 2014)

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe!

Draco hat Recht gehabt.. ich habe unabsichtlich 2 Phasen am Power Modul vertauscht..
Der Motor läuft nun, kein Kommutierungsfehler mehr und ja.. er läuft auch am 230V Netz.. 
nur halt nicht mit max. Drehzahl! ( wie Zako es gesagt hat... )

@Draco: sorry das ichs nicht gleich beim ersten mal umgedreht habe, nur hast du halt geschrieben .. falls es keine Siemens Kabel sind.. ja...
sind sie aber.. deshalb bin ich den Post vl etwas zu schnell überflogen! sry..
 die Kiste Bier gehört dir ^^

mfg


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 März 2014)

Freut mich, daß Dir geholfen werden konnte. Die Siemens Kabel haben ab Werk eine Nummerierung, sodaß, wenn man sie befolgt, derartige Fehler vermieden werden können. Manchmal haben die Kabel außerdem ja fertige Modulstecker. Ich hatte aber dasselbe Problem mit einem Fremdmotor und da muss auch auf Phasenfolge geachtet werden.

Gruß Draco


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 März 2014)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Freut mich, daß Dir geholfen werden konnte. Die Siemens Kabel haben ab Werk eine Nummerierung, sodaß, wenn man sie befolgt, derartige Fehler vermieden werden können. Manchmal haben die Kabel außerdem ja fertige Modulstecker. Ich hatte aber dasselbe Problem mit einem Fremdmotor und da muss auch auf Phasenfolge geachtet werden.
> 
> Gruß Draco



ja war leider ein echt blöder Fehler.. aber alleine wär ich whs sehr lange gesessen, wenn nicht ewig.. um diesen Fehler zu finden..
Vielen Dank!

mfg


----------

